# Build for girlfriend's grand parents



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

They do email, internet, photo's

budget is $600 shipped.

do not need an os.

need everything else. 

Suggestions.


----------



## BobBarr (Jul 24, 2009)

go amd for a start


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

Suggest parts then. I personally dont care.

I have XP or Vista to use.


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm assuming onboard video would be sufficient.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2009)

What about one of those dual-core atom nettops instead?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I'm assuming onboard video would be sufficient.



no reason it wouldn't be. me, personally, i would rather have a video card, even if its like a 8200 just so if something went wrong.




Wile E said:


> What about one of those dual-core atom nettops instead?


 would rather have a box


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> no reason it wouldn't be. me, personally, i would rather have a video card, even if its like a 8200 just so if something went wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> would rather have a box



They are a box.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

well, even though its basic, i would rather give them something a little bit faster, there current machine is like 6 years old with a p4


----------



## human_error (Jul 24, 2009)

that's just a quick search - decent cpu - you can get a better cooler but the one i selected should be fine as it's besically a retail package cooler (cpu aint retail).

Would do the trick nicely, i'd have gone for cheaper ram if the ram there wasn't in a combo.

If they need peripherals you have $270 to play with for monitor/speakers/keyboard/mouse.

OH and no need for a seperate gpu as the 780g has a 3200 igp - i play wow on my laptop with a 3200 igp at 1280x800 on medium settings at 30+fps with no probs, so it is more than enough for what they'd need (and it has HDMI audio and HD video acceleration).

**edit**

With all of the above, a 19" 1680x1050 screen, speakers, keyboard and mouse all for $503.89 with free shipping (i think).






to get the cpu+mobo+ram bundle i got it from the cpu product page.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet. there is one option 

keep em coming

Another question for you all.

would they just be better off buying a retail box from bby? I dont know personally, because i always build my own


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

Honestly I would go through Dell. Throw togeather a half decent computer. it should run you about $400 with a monitor, and with a legit windows key. If you build a computer for them, you're the guy they're going to come to when/if they get problems... which is a pain in the ass. However, if you get them a Dell, they can just get Dell tech support...

IMO building systems only benefits someone who knows what they're doing


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> Honestly I would go through Dell. Throw togeather a half decent computer. it should run you about $400 with a monitor, and with a legit windows key. If you build a computer for them, you're the guy they're going to come to when/if they get problems... which is a pain in the ass. However, if you get them a Dell, they can just get Dell tech support...
> 
> IMO building systems only benefits someone who knows what they're doing



Mmm I don't really agree with that.

Reason is, they are an elderly couple who use the computer for its very basics. In reality, if you dont build with generic crap, nothing will go wrong. They aren't going to complain about old drivers or game problems or overheating so really, there isn't much to go wrong.

EDIT: Unsure of pricing over there, but over here a dell would cost you at least 200 bucks more, with their specials (for a budget machine without my customised specs. I can always add an extra 2gb of ram in for like $100 more...). Without a special its around 400ish more than if I were to build it myself (with me buying a legit windows key)


----------



## method526 (Jul 24, 2009)

i do have a spare rig i'm trying to sell for cheap.  i'll pm you the details.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Grandparent machine*

What's their eye sight like? In other words do they need a big monitor, or can you use their TV as a display? Also where will the computer fit in their house? Do they have a desk, or an office or somewhere as we all know a computer tends to take up a lot of space. 

I'd think about a laptop if they can handle the size of the screen and keyboard, and of course their access to broadband, printers and wireless helps...

My lounge PC is the one used by my parents when they come over - attached to a 32" LCD at 720P, and a remote keyboard with a track pad (a Keysonic I think). They just love Google Earth on a big screen...

As for specs? Well, to be honest it doesn't really matter - my dad's not gonna be playing TF2


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here you go just playing around here , just trying to help,











Oh shit I went over a bit 

Hat is right if you can get it cheaper with dell go for it .


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4945666&sku=B69-0115
add a 4850 $430
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109061
and it all matches too


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

nice find... I am in australia different if he lived here I know where to look



jmcslob said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4945666&sku=B69-0115
> add a 4850 $430
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109061
> and it all matches too



That would be good as long as the grandfather isnt a Intel Fanboi ROFL


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> nice find... I am in australia different if he lived here I know where to look
> 
> 
> 
> That would be good as long as the grandfather isnt a Intel Fanboi ROFL


good point! here you go
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121065 $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030 $40 shipped
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109176 $20
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115055 $150
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372 $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227362 $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227362 $60
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236064 $120
 $ 610 close right depends on shipping may be less


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> good point! here you go
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121065 $80
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161244 $100
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030 $40 shipped
> ...



Nice work though pity about the ram 






Better have another puff on that bong thingy that ram wont fit that board 

Edit: you have 2 lots of ram there so you can save money by getting rid of the ddr3


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Nice work though pity about the ram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bad i was looking for a ddr3 p-45 must have deleted wrong stiff i'll edit it


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128364   119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115207   169.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134489 x2   33.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102769   139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136178   49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104051   5.25
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823107120   6.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009194   119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115   37.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817709014 35.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836150054   9.99

                                                                      610.15


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128364   119.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115207   169.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134489 x2   33.98
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102769   139.99
> ...



Nice!!! i forgot the speakers


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

That newegg website is better than that other crappy site I used before


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> That newegg website is better than that other crappy site I used before



They absolutely Rock


----------



## human_error (Jul 24, 2009)

i don't want to seem anti anything i didn't suggest (completely the opposite infact, i want to see the best people can do as my suggestion was rushed and i didn't shop around other etailers) but a quad core cpu and a 4870 is waaaaay overkill for browsing the internet and sending emails for grandparents - they'd be better to save the money instead of blowing it on kit they would never see the benefit from.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

human_error said:


> i don't want to seem anti anything i didn't suggest (completely the opposite infact, i want to see the best people can do as my suggestion was rushed and i didn't shop around other etailers) but a quad core cpu and a 4870 is waaaaay overkill for browsing the internet and sending emails for grandparents - they'd be better to save the money instead of blowing it on kit they would never see the benefit from.


TRUE BUT it would be useful for longer and for photo and video editing come on It's grandma lol


----------



## human_error (Jul 24, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> TRUE BUT it would be useful for longer



they'd never need that power. internet browsing and email sending is not going to need a quad core for a loooong time (5+years at least) and they will never need a high end gpu to render the aero interface.

one thing you did short change them on is ram - the thing that will be of most use to increase and only 2GB? (yeah they shouldn't need more but instead of DDR3 you could get them more DDR2 800mhz for the same amount of money, they don't need memory speed - but memory capacity to 3-4gb could be useful with content rich websites and tabbed browsing (not much cpu cycles but could need decent amounts of memory).


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

human_error said:


> i don't want to seem anti anything i didn't suggest (completely the opposite infact, i want to see the best people can do as my suggestion was rushed and i didn't shop around other etailers) but a quad core cpu and a 4870 is waaaaay overkill for browsing the internet and sending emails for grandparents - they'd be better to save the money instead of blowing it on kit they would never see the benefit from.



I agree totally I was playing around on that site just to see what us cabbage can get 

But you never know they may end up playing crysis warhead or something


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just goes to show, Give a bunch of geeks a budget and watch as the best system for the price develops
Thats why i suggested the AMD setup first Less money more options


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

Them being Grandma and Grandpa may not want to upgrade in 5 years time though.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I agree totally I was playing around on that site just to see what us cabbage can get
> 
> But you never know they may end up playing crysis warhead or something


my Grandma plays WWE wresting on the Xbox 360 so you never know


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

ROFL imagine her trying to do a 619 on grandpa


----------



## human_error (Jul 24, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Them being Grandma and Grandpa may not want to upgrade in 5 years time though.



and a decent dual core will not become slow for rendering websites for a long time (we are looking at a long, long time until that happens when you'd be looking at 3d internet interfaces and HD interactive flash interfaces, which at that time for a small amount of money you could build a new pc which would walk all over my i7 setup).


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> ROFL imagine her trying to do a 619 on grandpa



 I have thought of that several times, The women has not missed wrestling (on tv) for over 40 years she loves it


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

What about this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153119         40.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115206        115.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148205 x2      31.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161271         59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148267         44.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153052         54.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144042         54.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106325         59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109011         49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121019         23.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254025         99.99
                                                                            637.88
At least I tried


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

meh 3rd time will be a charm     ill be back mmmooaaahh


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here you go will this one do? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115    37.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186146    49.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227420    50.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125281    94.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023    35.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106325    59.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126174    29.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009194   119.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836113014     26.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832355005     29.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116072     65.99 
                                                                       572.90


----------



## BobBarr (Jul 24, 2009)

If for any reason you decide to go Dell or any other propietary company make sure you get it before hand to remove bloatware and make sure everything works.....you should know the drill 

Again if you decide to go with them they make ok computers to say nonetheless, my mom bought the same model that i have as a backup the Inspiron 531 and its a great setup for her uses, i added 2 more gigs of ram, an 8800gtx, the wireless card and it runs solid/ fast, usually just gotta put a few performance steps of your own into making dells good and reliable.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Grandparents*

and they're not even his grandparents - dig out the 386!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> Honestly I would go through Dell. Throw togeather a half decent computer. it should run you about $400 with a monitor, and with a legit windows key. If you build a computer for them, you're the guy they're going to come to when/if they get problems... which is a pain in the ass. However, if you get them a Dell, they can just get Dell tech support...
> 
> IMO building systems only benefits someone who knows what they're doing



Take some advice from someone else who has built computers for friends/family/friends' family, etc.  Something WILL happen with which they won't know what to do.  If it's a pop-up that says they're infected with spyware, a firewall message asking if a program should be allowed access to the net, ANYTHING!!  you will be the person they come asking every damn obvious question about.  And of course the grandpa will look at some porn (as long as he's not dead yet we all do, some might not admit to it) and will eventually have to have you come over to remove spyware or a virus.  And don't forget updating the software since even auto-updates don't always cover everything.  Lastly, the occasional defrag since after continued use they'll start to wonder why their machine keeps feeling like it's slowing down.  Some of that stuff will be inevitable whether it's prebuilt or you build it for them.  But...  having Dell or whoever taking that first call is damn near priceless.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep I have been in the same boat heaps of times builds for friends and family. They always call you up when something goes wrong lol. But that is all part of the fun some of the things I have seen people do is unreal it makes you wonder how the hell did they manage to do it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Here you go will this one do?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115    37.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186146    49.99
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227420    50.99
> ...



blu ray? really? a 4650 1gb? really?

Hp has a decent machine thats this

    *  Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium with Service Pack 1 (64-bit)
    * Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual-Core processor E5200 [2.5GHz, 2MB L2, 800MHz FSB]
    * 4GB DDR2-800MHz SDRAM [2 DIMMs]
    * FREE UPGRADE! 500GB 7200 rpm SATA 3Gb/s hard drive
    * Integrated graphics (Intel(R) Media Accelerator 3100) [VGA]
    * LightScribe 16X max. DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti drive
    * Integrated 10/100 Ethernet, No wireless LAN
    * 15-in-1 memory card reader, 2 USB, audio
    * Integrated 7.1 channel sound with front audio ports
    * 20% OFF! HP USB 2.0 stereo speakers
    * HP wireless keyboard and HP wireless optical mouse
    * Microsoft(R) Works 9.0
    * No additional security software
    * HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope

and a 20" monitor for 585


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just get an HP or a Dell since thats all they do, im pretty sure you can find a decently cheap one.

Thats a good rig for em.^


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

well at this point anything is a upgrade.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> well at this point anything is a upgrade.



see if this is a good PC.

Dell with Phenom X4 9750 + vista 64bit + 4gb + 500gb + DVDRW = $429 + free shipping.  If you already have a decent monitor then money is saved or else dell has a 18.5 samsung for around $90.

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellst...CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643&acd=10550055-1260291-


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

wouldn't ship for a month :/ ordering next week.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2009)

Need a monitor?  What about kb, mouse, and speakers?


Here's a half decent laptop for 560:
http://www.staples.com/office/suppl...-Notebook-PC-s_262016_10051_Business_Supplies


----------



## suraswami (Jul 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> wouldn't ship for a month :/ ordering next week.



crap I didn't see that.  Let me see something else for you.

BTW where are you loacated?  Any Frys or MC nearby?


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

need mouse monitor speakers everything but os 

and yes, near both mc and frys.

again HAS to be no more than $600 shipped.

I care nothing about a profit here,  on grandparents good side is a plus.

personally i was thinking like a E5200 or something lower end like that. a PII x3 would be nice if that could get squeezed in some how.

I dont care if its amd or intel. I will probably put xp on the machine because thats what they know, but i just got a copy of vista i may end up loading.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2009)

$500 for the PC:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883103212
e7200
3GB ram
160GB HDD
Case, kb, and mouse

$99 for the monitor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254025

$4 speakers:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836170003
cheapest on the egg.  It'll be there by Wednesday of next week.
I'm sure you could find a free set of speakers, hell I have some I'll send to ya for free.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> need mouse monitor speakers everything but os
> 
> and yes, near both mc and frys.
> 
> ...



Frys has a sale on Acer slim line PC with X2 7450 + 3GB mem + 320GB + DVDRW + 19" LCD Monitor and ofcourse Keyboard + mouse + speakers for damn good price - *$399.98 *after instant savings.  Go get it, I think it will work out good and cheap.  If you don't like, wipe it and load XP and make the system faster.  But as such I like 64bit Vista Home premium, its fast.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a nice AMD bundle from the egg:

http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/Bu...promotions.newegg.com/AMD/Bundle3/156x340.jpg


Cheap E5200 guts build:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.215869

Both would be great starters to put in a $40 case and tack on the extra preferials.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 24, 2009)

AMD Build $541.63

Intel Build $553.22


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 24, 2009)

2x GTX 295's in SLI and an OCed i7 should do em some good.

But ya, most of the suggestions here are good.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> AMD Build $541.63
> 
> Intel Build $553.22



Thats perfect, great job Newtekie1!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 24, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> AMD Build $541.63
> 
> Intel Build $553.22



nice  i like.

i have a antec 430w earth psu so nevermind on the psu

yes? no? what should i cut?

im going to check the price of the asus monitor tomorrow at bby (employee cost) and some speakers. i might end up getting them there. i would prefer to have a wireless mouse/keyboard but not essential, and again, if i go wired, i'll get a dynex mouse/keyboard set.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 24, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Take some advice from someone else who has built computers for friends/family/friends' family, etc.  Something WILL happen with which they won't know what to do.  If it's a pop-up that says they're infected with spyware, a firewall message asking if a program should be allowed access to the net, ANYTHING!!  you will be the person they come asking every damn obvious question about.  And of course the grandpa will look at some porn (as long as he's not dead yet we all do, some might not admit to it) and will eventually have to have you come over to remove spyware or a virus.  And don't forget updating the software since even auto-updates don't always cover everything.  Lastly, the occasional defrag since after continued use they'll start to wonder why their machine keeps feeling like it's slowing down.  Some of that stuff will be inevitable whether it's prebuilt or you build it for them.  But...  having Dell or whoever taking that first call is damn near priceless.


Add "Microsoft's Live On Care Retail" to this system u-build or prebuilt, It updates everything,defrags,virus's,spyware..... I used it on my Mom's pc and didn't receive one phone call until the yearly subscription expired, well about that stuff,for everything else i sent her a youtube link on a case by case basis


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> blu ray? really? a 4650 1gb? really?
> 
> Hp has a decent machine thats this
> 
> ...



Well you did say you would prefer a graphics card not onboard, Blue ray you never know hell they might use it. It comes within the budget even has an internet security. If you did not want the blue-ray and graphics card the motherboard I chose has onboard get rid of the card and swap the blue ray for a dvd burner , simple. The money you save could be used to get a better LCD screen?. If you need to ask people what to get then you would be better off to get a pre built system. At least if you got an hp/dell machine you could just act dumb when something went wrong lol

BTW not bad newtekie



newtekie1 said:


> AMD Build $541.63
> 
> Intel Build $553.22


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 24, 2009)

HIJACK
Very kewl thread! Creative minds are thee most awesome of all creation!


----------



## Zoelef (Jul 25, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Here's a nice AMD bundle from the egg:
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/Bu...promotions.newegg.com/AMD/Bundle3/156x340.jpg
> 
> ...



I agree with mlee49, this is the way to go, though I prefer Intel as their cheapo CPU draws less power. I didn't add any peripherals in the event you find spares of them...

$130 - Western Digital 320GB WD3200AAJS HDD + Antec Three Hundred + Basiq 430W Power Supply
$139 - Intel Pentium E5200 + ECS G31 Motherboard + OCZ 2x2 GB DDR2-800
$27 - Samsung DVD Burner

Subtotal: $296


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...lp=11&type=product&cp=2&id=pcmprd113300050020

how about that? $599


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 25, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> 2x GTX 295's in SLI and an OCed i7 should do em some good.
> 
> But ya, most of the suggestions here are good.



I dont know, knowing old people they might need more horsepower than that


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 25, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...lp=11&type=product&cp=2&id=pcmprd113300050020
> 
> how about that? $599



There looks to nothing wrong with that man, 6gb of ram is pretty cool.



Bo$$ said:


> I dont know, knowing old people they might need more horsepower than that



On a serious note though , I would rather have something there that you may never use than to not have it at all.
 One good thing if the gf's grandparents annoy the shit out of you when you go to visit them you could always game on their computer!


----------



## lilkiduno (Jul 25, 2009)

Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147113
HDD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152137
PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182044
SPEAKERS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121013
KEYBOARD MOUSE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109176
CARD READER
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820342001
MONITOR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009175
RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148163
MOBO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128357
CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116072
BLU-RAY READER (so they can watch blu-ray movies!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135185
TOTAL $609 SHIPPED


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 15, 2009)

what you think?

Got a psu, got the os.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 15, 2009)

bump?

build happens next week. 

I 100% dont mind doing this far them. as i said, i considered the asus bundle from best buy, but they seem to like the idea of me building it instead of buying it.


----------



## human_error (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks fine although i dont see any speakers - I take it they already have some?

Rest of the build looks good to me, that will be a decent home pc for some time to come


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 15, 2009)

I added them some and the keyboard.

Im going to check the keyboard and mouse and hdd price at work. so that might cut a few $$ same with speakers.


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121013
$15 and they will do great for the basic useage, i mean i use them when i don't use my 5.1 headset!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2009)

speakers and keyboard i'll grab at best buy.

speakers $13 and wireless mouse and keyboard 31.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Here is what I recommend*

*Case with 500 watt power supply* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156062 * RAIDMAX SMILODON ATX-612WBP Black *
*Motherboard* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131324 I have owned this board and it overclocks great . I would rate it in my all time top ten for value and it has great on board video.  *ASUS M3A78-EM AM2+/AM2 AMD 780G HDMI Micro ATX * P.S took a 940 to 3.9ghz 24/7
*Memory* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178219 *PNY 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800*
*Hardrive* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136178 *Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAJS 500GB 7200 RPM*
*Mouse and Keyboard *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126041 *Logitech Cordless Desktop EX 100 Black 102 Normal Keys USB RF Wireless Standard Keyboard and Mouse - Retail *
*Monitor *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145 *Acer X223Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 2500:1 - Retail *
*CPU* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103681 *  AMD Regor PhenomII 3.0ghz*
*DVD Burners* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136153 *LG dual lightscribe SATA burners*
*Speakers *http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?Submit=view *Logitech X-140 5 watts 2.0 Speakers - Retail *




total shipped* $599.89 * after a rebate ,*complete system down to the speakers*


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2009)

Not bad. PII is appealing. MATX is not though. I just dont care for MATX. I was thinking the antec 300 case since i get it for $45, good case. At the same price of the raid max, i would get the CM 690 bc i got a ps. Also seagate 500gb 72.12


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2009)

SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S223B - OEM
$26.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal 
$59.99

Acer X223Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail
$139.99

ASUS EN8400GS SILENT/HTP/512M GeForce 8400 GS 512MB 64-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready Video Card - Retail
$24.99


G.SKILL PI Black 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI-B - Retail
$59.99


GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
$99.99


Intel Pentium E5200 Wolfdale 2.5GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model 
$65.99


KASPERSKY lab Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 3 User - Retail
$17.99


ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail
$28.98

Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 1000 - Retail
$31

Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail

$45

Grand Total:	$620.22


not trying to bash yours TRT, great machine. just throwing out options


----------



## trt740 (Aug 16, 2009)

*looks good then get what you feel most comfortable with*



freaksavior said:


> SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S223B - OEM
> $26.99
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal
> ...



Not bad at all. It added up to* 646.00 *for me shipped and you need a PSU but still that a nice system.


----------



## twicksisted (Aug 16, 2009)

listen... i havent read the rest of the posts... but i thought i should mention this.
i hope her grandparents arent going to use this rig for checking out the lastest dutch pornos online 

tell them its for emails only! and maybe a bit of solitaire


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 16, 2009)

have a psu  well i might end up going with the PII but not that case for sure. I dont want windows


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2009)

*here is my new lady*


----------

